# Is it time for Dick Clark retire from New Years?



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

OK, I will admit that I only watched about 2 minutes of the Times Square show, starting at about 11:58 but what I saw/heard surprised me.

I am not really up to speed with Dick Clarks progress since his stroke, and I know he obviously wanted to be there for the show, but he sounded like he really aught to be doing other things than hosting a New Years celebration.

He started the countdown from 20, and had to skip a couple numbers to keep up, and even then was still behind.

I think he needs to start watching from home.

If there has been publicity/announcements regarding his future plans, I just haven't seen them.

What do you think?

Z


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Ahhh, I don't know. It's a transition thing. I expect they'll ease him out in a couple of years and then it'll be Seacrest's gig solo. 

He doesn't bother me. I say good for him for even trying. The day you quit trying is the day you start dying.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

some one should take Seacrest Out


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Your question for the topic and your questions for the vote are opposite. I didn't check the question (since it was in your thread title), so I voted the wrong way.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Your question for the topic and your questions for the vote are opposite.


That's a real common mistake. Why does that keep happening?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Fixed poll. Since votes were 2/2/1 no messing with them was necessary.

I love seeing brave people, so I say as long as he can get there, keep on rocking the NY brotha!


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned, Dick can stay as long as he feels like staying... 

Now, Seacrest, on the other hand.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> Ahhh, I don't know. It's a transition thing. I expect they'll ease him out in a couple of years and then it'll be Seacrest's gig solo.
> 
> He doesn't bother me. I say good for him for even trying. The day you quit trying is the day you start dying.


I agree -- I voted for him to stay.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

he needs to go and he can take seacrest with him.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Stay. And the allready are phasing him out, he has had way less air time in the past couple of years. He also sounded much better this year than he did last year. I would also like to add, they need to find someone other than Seacrest to take his place. He annoys me to no end.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

have fergi do the whole show..

smokin...


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

In less than 1000 years it will just be his head in a jar.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Looking for the video.....


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

He can stay as long as he wants.
But for one year, please get a singing performer that sings for real and not lip syncs.
Christina did ok last night(she missed a couple words in the beginning of the first song) , but last year Mariah was terrible.


----------



## johnmoorejohn (Sep 13, 2001)

He should start a "Should I Stay Or Should I Go Now?" thread...

I just watched seacrest introducing him...it was definately awkward. I think Reagan's family did a good thing by keeping him out of the public once he was into his alzeimers. Dick should do the same.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Dick Clark should stay as long as he wants to. He is perfectly aware of how he looks and sounds. It take real guts to do something like that. If your not comfortable with it then turn the channel.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Stay.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Since there wasn't an option for "past time" I voted no. I appreciate the bravery and all that, and I know he is an icon, but he's gone on well past his prime and should hand the job off already.

And seconded (or thirded, forthed, or whatever) on the comments that taking Seacrest with him would be doing the world a favor.


Not that the folks that were hosting on DirecTV's 101 were that much better, but it was nice having a choice.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

He needs to step aside and let Peter from Family Guy do it.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Was having Seacrest wear those ridiculous headphone in his contract? Aren't they called Dick Clark headphones, or maybe they are Dave Clark?? 

Any relation to Dick Clark (the ball dropping Dick Clark) if yes then I can understand why Seacrest "has" to wear them. But then again maybe it is just insanely loud down there and Seacrest would not be able to hear the control center without them. Just looked od to me.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Dick Clark is a New Years Eve staple - stroke or not. He has made his show as much of a tradition as New Years itself. Though it is obvious he stuggles, I applaud his efforts to keep his drive going. After all - he used to be the street guy for a number of hours. He has obviously been scaled way back.

Besides - in case you didn't see Fox's coversage, with Cat Deeley, it was downright awful. Fox was one big infomercial for their college gameday football coverage and Chevy cars (though Cat did not ever realize she kept mispronouncing "Chevy" with a "ch" instead of a "sh"). 

This is one instance when I wish dual buffers didn't work.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I voted that Dick should go, only because the format would improve. It's too ... stilted, I guess, with Ryan constalntly deferring to Dick, and speaking of him and to him in such reverential tones. I'm not saying it's not warranted, for all that Dick has done, but it's not "entertaining" to watch one host fawn all over the previous full-time host.

We ended up switching to Carson Daly on NBC, and you would NOT believe how comfortable Carson was and how much more enjoyable it was watching NBC's coverage. I think Carson will be the new Dick Clark ...

Also, I second-to-the-max the vote that Seacrest be banned from TV. When he speaks, it takes two minutes for him to complete the same sentence that Carson Daly can handle in 20 seconds!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

justapixel said:


> Fixed poll. Since votes were 2/2/1 no messing with them was necessary.


Thanks for the fix. Thats what I get for posting at 4am, right before bed.

Z


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Good grief. It's HIS show. His name.

He should stay as long as he wants to stay. 

The format on the other hand, could use some tweaking.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Dick stays. Period. Even if they have to prompt him every second, he stays.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

He should stay as long as he wants to stay, of course. I don't think anyone's arguing that.

However... he's going to have to retire from the show eventually... and that eventually is probably sooner rather than later, given that he isn't getting any younger, and he's never going to recover 100% from a stroke as serious as the one he had.

Personally, I think he's proven that he's able to come back from a stroke and make a contribution to the show, and now that he's proven that, he should feel he can safely hand it off to Ryan or whomever else at this point without anyone thinking any less of him.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry, with my TiVo backed up as it is, and the PRIDE Fighting PPV, I didn't see any reason to watch ANY of those New Year's Eve shows.

In fact, I haven't watched those since I was a kid. Dick Clark, Seacrest, Carson Daly. Wouldn't matter to me. I'd either be watching TiVoed TV, movies, or playing games with my nieces and nephews.

Obviously my vote falls to "I don't care".


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I was watching KRON which actually had a live show, instead of re-runs from the East Coast.

Jan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I thought it was nice to see Dick Clark. He LOOKED good. He tried really hard. And I think it was really important to him to be there. And that's great. AS long as he keeps feeling that way, he should be there.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

When he did the show last year, it was admirable, seeing him fighting back from his stroke. When he did the show this year, it was just sad, seeing that he'd made no progress since last year, and realizing that he probably never would.


----------



## editivo (Jan 22, 2001)

When I was growing up it was Guy Lombardo who was the New Years tradition. All programs have to give way to a new tradition eventually. Its probably time that Dick Clark fades into the sunset.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

I find it really sad.....I have great memories of Dick Clark, from American Bandstand to New Years Rockin' Eve......and unfortunately, when he does pass, the strongest memory I will have of him is after his stroke.

Even sadder is that people that are young will only have memories of him as a sad, disabled old man rather than the vibrant, exciting, personable and ground breaking man he was.

He should have never came back......maybe last year as a goodbye, but not for this year.....they should have done flashbacks to years past showing him as we all remember him, and maybe had his current voice giving a "Happy New Year" wish. It was just sad to watch.


And Seacrest is NO Dick Clark....and a pretty pitiful replacement. It just bugs me every time I see him on any show....he has no real talent, is annoying and just should not be doing the follow up to DC.

I'm not sure who is out there than can eventually replace DC (as he replaced Guy Lombardo), but Seacrest definitely is not it.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

unixadm said:


> I find it really sad.....I have great memories of Dick Clark, from American Bandstand to New Years Rockin' Eve......and unfortunately, when he does pass, the strongest memory I will have of him is after his stroke.
> 
> Even sadder is that people that are young will only have memories of him as a sad, disabled old man rather than the vibrant, exciting, personable and ground breaking man he was.
> 
> He should have never came back......maybe last year as a goodbye, but not for this year.....they should have done flashbacks to years past showing him as we all remember him, and maybe had his current voice giving a "Happy New Year" wish. It was just sad to watch.


This summed up what prompted me to post in the first place, only this post did it much better.

Z


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I think Dick Clark should be allowed to continue to host his own named show as long as he is willing, but I say this knowing that it probably won't be too much longer.

- Chris


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

unixadm said:


> I find it really sad.....I have great memories of Dick Clark, from American Bandstand to New Years Rockin' Eve......and unfortunately, when he does pass, the strongest memory I will have of him is after his stroke.
> 
> Even sadder is that people that are young will only have memories of him as a sad, disabled old man rather than the vibrant, exciting, personable and ground breaking man he was.
> 
> ...


I second everything you said here and it's so sad to see Dick this way, especially when this was a man who PRIDED himself on looking and acting younger than his age (a man who was compared to Dorian Gray). And since he's still the Executive Producer, the perfect solution would be to keep the name of the show Dick Clark's New Years Rockin' Eve, hosted by "fill in the blank". I agree, Seacrest has to go, why not just bring in one of ABC's established stars, perhaps even Jimmy Kimmel.

Personally, I always flip around before and after New Years to see the various musical acts I might be interested in, but always have flipped to DC from 11:55 on.

A couple of other points. Lombardo and Clark were on many years opposite of each other during the 70s, each appealing to their own age groups. When Lombardo died, DC became Mr. N.Y.E.

I felt, that Seacrest by being so reverential to DC, was also very condescending to him. He seemed to be treating him as if he was a child or an altzheimer's victim. You could tell that DC was fully aware of everything, and was mentally sharp. The body just wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Was Donny Osmond considered for the New Year's Eve co-host job?

It seems like something he would do well at.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that being told Ryan Seacrest would be his eventual replacement is what gave Dick his stroke.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Let the darkness of night take him and make 2007 a great year for all of us.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

CTLesq said:


> Let the darkness of night take him and make 2007 a great year for all of us.


  Did I understand this post correctly?


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Did I understand this post correctly?


You did. He is a fossil. It is time to go. The demographic he represents goes to sleep at 9:30PM on NYE. Lets give someone new and younger a chance.

Really.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think he should retire, but I agree that it's his decsion.

He sounds a lot worse than he is I'm sure, I thought he sounded better this year.

Last year was shocking to me, of course I didn't expect it though last year.


----------



## Hit The Ball (Jun 26, 2002)

CTLesq said:


> You did. He is a fossil. It is time to go. The demographic he represents goes to sleep at 9:30PM on NYE. Lets give someone new and younger a chance.
> 
> Really.


Too bad the demographic DC represents wasn't able to pass on the knowledge and skills necessary to operate a TV remote control to the younger generations. 
Its sad to think that on NYE these kids are forced to watch an old fogey when there are newer and younger hosts on numerous other channels.
Pathetic.
Really.

HTB


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

CTLesq said:


> Let the darkness of night take him and make 2007 a great year for all of us.





CTLesq said:


> You did. He is a fossil. It is time to go. The demographic he represents goes to sleep at 9:30PM on NYE. Lets give someone new and younger a chance.
> 
> Really.


Just to clarify one more time. "Let the darkness of night take him" sounds an awful lot like a wish for his "(un?)timely demise". Now reading your second post, I hope it's just a wish for retirement? I can agree with you there.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Seacrest did a commendable job. Fergi is lame.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

CTLesq said:


> You did. He is a fossil. It is time to go. The demographic he represents goes to sleep at 9:30PM on NYE. Lets give someone new and younger a chance.
> 
> Really.


It's so nice to see the younger generation treat the older generation with such utter disrespect.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I watched a total of 13 seconds of coverage this year - and didn't even notice which channel we had on (I'd have to check the video to find out) - but I agree that Dick should bow out, but stay on as producer or whatnot.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes, it's time. First glimpse of him and New Year's happiness subsided for a moment as I was reminded too of my age. Not the time for this contemplation!


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

He was much better this year, or it could just be the initial shock. I remember watching last year with a bunch of friends and when he came on it just ruined the night. It was like watching a car wreck happen right in front of your eyes.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Just to clarify one more time. "Let the darkness of night take him" sounds an awful lot like a wish for his "(un?)timely demise". Now reading your second post, I hope it's just a wish for retirement? I can agree with you there.


I don't care of he lives or dies so long as he gets off the air. The average life expectancy for a male born in the 1920s is somewhere in the late 50's. Clark is 77. His passing would be hardly untimely.

http://www.healthy-living.org/html/life_expectancy.html



Langree said:


> It's so nice to see the younger generation treat the older generation with such utter disrespect.


It is an utter redherring to suggest that age confers respect.



HTC said:


> Too bad the demographic DC represents wasn't able to pass on the knowledge and skills necessary to operate a TV remote control to the younger generations.
> Its sad to think that on NYE these kids are forced to watch an old fogey when there are newer and younger hosts on numerous other channels.
> Pathetic.
> Really.


To the contrary ABC, and to the extent they employ Dick Clark for their NYE coverage, has the premier, IMHO, NYE show. It has nothing to do with changing the channel. It has everything to do with wanting to watch as show and having it broadcast in a way a desire it to broadcast.

It is no different than when I watch an NFL game and Dan Dierdorf or Bryant Gumbel is hosting it. I don't like either one. But I want to watch the Jets or the Giants and I am stuck with them. So I have to listen to them blather. I have to endure their manufactured humor and enthusiasm.

Dick Clark had a stroke. He is ancient. Its time to go.

Clearly I am not alone as evidenced by the creation of this thread and some of the responses.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

CTLesq said:


> Dick Clark had a stroke. He is ancient. Its time to go.
> 
> Clearly I am not alone as evidenced by the creation of this thread and some of the responses.


No, you're not alone in thinking it's time for Dick Clark to retire.

However, I'd have to re-read every post to determine if you are alone in expressing such disrespect for such an accomplished man who's only misfortune seems to be the bad luck of having a stroke. I think in that regard - you are alone.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't see what's wrong with watching a guy do what he has done his whole life, while fighting through the effects of a stroke. What this year showed me was that he has made significant progress in his rehab. He will never be the same, but I think it's our responsibility to accept that rather than just say, "I wish he was the same as he was pre-stroke," or "I don't want to remember Dick Clark this way." Well, guess what? This is Dick Clark now. He had a stroke, and he clearly is working extremely hard to continue on with his life. If you didn't think it was time for DC to quit pre-stroke, I don't think you should think it's time now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

CTLesq said:


> I don't care of he lives or dies so long as he gets off the air. The average life expectancy for a male born in the 1920s is somewhere in the late 50's. Clark is 77. His passing would be hardly untimely.
> 
> http://www.healthy-living.org/html/life_expectancy.html
> 
> ...


Your first comment is utterly mean!! Why would you wish death on someone like that? I could understand if you want him to retire, that's fine, but to not care if he lives or dies, and spout life-expectancy stats is in very poor taste, not to mention immature. How would you like it if someone said that about your father, grandfather or whoever? Or about YOU when you hit that age?

To your second comment, if ABC has the premeir NYE show, then they must be doing SOMETHING right? If you dislike DC being on so much, then change the channel when he's on. It's not like there are NO other channels showing the ball dropping in Time Square (I think I counted 4 others, there might be more). THen flip it back on when DC isn't on. It's that simple. You can't compare this to a football game where, in order to see the team you like play, you DO have to put up with the announcers you don't like (well actually, that's not the case either, you could always turn down the TV sound and listen on the radio....)

I agree with you that I think DC should go, but not DIE!!! He should retire, but it has NOTHING to do with demographics and everything to do with his ability to physically do the show and to have those of us who are fans remember him when he had the vitality of earlier days.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

We are such a superficial society. So what if he can't speak clearly? Just feel lucky that you haven't had a stroke. It has to be very frustrating for Dick Clark to not be able to communicate his thoughts clearly as what happens with many stroke victims. If he hosted the whole thing, yea that could be an issue, but to have him on basically as an honorary guest to help countdown to New Year, I don't see a problem with that, if you don't like it change the channel.


----------



## T*i*V*o (Oct 8, 2006)

It was painful to watch because of the stroke. I did see it last year. He did make a lot of progress. 

This year he could raise his right hand, voice was more smooth, but still painful to watch. I was glad, the session was short. 

I love his progress! And, I am so glad he is improving and working very hard on the Physical Therapy/Speech Therapy.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> We are such a superficial society. So what if he can't speak clearly? Just feel lucky that you haven't had a stroke. It has to be very frustrating for Dick Clark to not be able to communicate his thoughts clearly as what happens with many stroke victims. If he hosted the whole thing, yea that could be an issue, but to have him on basically as an honorary guest to help countdown to New Year, I don't see a problem with that, if you don't like it change the channel.


It's not JUST that he can't speak clearly, though that's a factor.

The other problem is that to speak as clearly as he is requires EXTREME effort on his part. He essentially now has to consciously think about what he wants to do and say. And as anyone who knows (or is) someone of that age and older, it's very hard to put forth that much effort for that long length of time, particularly that late at night.

And of course, what ends up happening is as the night progresses, his motor control (and therefore his speech) start failing, because he uses up all that energy that it takes to try and speak correctly. You could start to hear that in the show this year... at the beginning, I said to myself that he sounded amazingly good, but by about 20 minutes, his speech was already starting to get garbled... and it was about that time that the countdown started, and you noticed it when he had to skip numbers to try and keep up with the real countdown.

So you have a host that already can't speak clearly, whose speech goes downhill over the period of the show, and who looks visibly fatigued within a half hour of coming on the air... that doesn't make for good television.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I think that he should stay, if for no other reason than to annoy CTLesq.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Lori said:


> I think that he should stay, if for no other reason than to annoy CTLesq.


I bet Dick lives longer than it takes CTLesq to figure out how his remote works.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Lori said:


> I think that he should stay, if for no other reason than to annoy CTLesq.


You aren't alone in that opinion.

I, however, do have the TiVo S3 remote so I can change the channel.

But, no matter, the fossil won't be repeated by ABC. He is done. Contract over.

I feel sad for those of you trapped by the nostalgia of him. His time, like your comments towards me, are done and over.

The King is dead. Long Live the King.

Craig


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I voted stay, but mostly because I hope he gets better before next year. If he can't improve and he sees himself on his TiVo, he may make the decision to step down himself. He really wasn't up to the task this time.

Chris


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I thought he was better than last year.

I didn't mind it. Although I think all the New Years shows stink. 

I may be dating myself, but when I was a kid it just felt so much more classy/tasteful with the big band one with Guy Lambardo.......(if I got that right).

Now it's all flash and it feels like a big commercial. 

The singer with Ryan was a joke.. he asked her what she thought of the event .. she answerd with a couple words like "wow, there's a lot of people"..... and that was one of the longer responses.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

I heard they filled Dick Clark up with sawdust and propped him up to do the show so he'd look like he's 45 even though it sounds like he's 90.


----------



## tivoman (Feb 23, 2002)

When is he going to retire from TV.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought he sounded better this year than he has in years past.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

For what it is Seacrest is perfect. Dick on the other hand needs to know when to say when. It's not pleasant to watch.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

In principle, I think it's long past time for him to bow out, and since he apparently won't, he should be fired. He's become a distraction rather than a host.

Personally, though, I don't really care. I don't watch any of that crap. I voted long ago by not even turning on any channels with "new years eve" live coverage. If I wanted that, I could go see it live.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The first few minutes of seeing him (both this year and last) it was rather distracting, but once you get used to it, it's not bad. However, IMO he adds nothing except tradition to the broadcast. I guess that's worth something to someone, or he would be off the show by now.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

tivoman said:


> When is he going to retire from TV.


Why does he have to?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, he's made it the three years since this thread was started.

I hope he keeps going.


----------



## Marnok (Nov 11, 2003)

To:

"New Year's Poppin' Eve" since its been DECADES since they've even had any music artist resembling rock on the show.

Ya know... kinda like ABBA being inducted into the "ROCK and ROLL" Hall of Fame


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

He should retire. Having him stammer a few words doesn't honor his achievements, it just highlights how poor he sounds now. I don't think Dick needs to be doing TV anymore than Muhammed Ali needs to be sparring.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

It's scary, but I'm old enough to remember before Dick Clark "started the tradition" by figuring New Years was a good thing to latch onto.

Let the old guy go.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

netringer said:


> It's scary, but I'm old enough to remember before Dick Clark "started the tradition" by figuring New Years was a good thing to latch onto.
> 
> Let the old guy go.


But it gives him joy to continue to do it. Should he retire to make *us* feel better?

Personally, I think that he is incredibly brave.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Why do I want to watch a stroke victim struggle, slur words and look horrible? Regardless of his past , he's not a fit for TV. I can't fathom why anyone would want to listen or see the man, to be honest.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Lori said:


> But it gives him joy to continue to do it. Should he retire to make *us* feel better?
> 
> Personally, I think that he is incredibly brave.


+1


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> Why do I want to watch a stroke victim struggle, slur words and look horrible? Regardless of his past , he's not a fit for TV. I can't fathom why anyone would want to listen or see the man, to be honest.


Because he gives hope to other stroke victims? Because his continued fight is inspirational?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Post from Jan-2007:


CTLesq said:


> But, no matter, the fossil won't be repeated by ABC. He is done. Contract over.


Hope you didn't give up your day job in order to predict the future...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

netringer said:


> It's scary, but I'm old enough to remember before Dick Clark "started the tradition" by figuring New Years was a good thing to latch onto.


Who did it before him? And was there an outcry when they were replaced by him?



Lori said:


> Because he gives hope to other stroke victims? Because his continued fight is inspirational?


I didn't have a problem with him being there and slurring some words or even missing a second or two on the countdown. Let him stay.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> In principle, I think it's long past time for him to bow out, and since he apparently won't, he should be fired.


Isn't he the executive producer?

Meaning that he can't be fired since he's the guy who would be doing the firing?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

busyba said:


> Isn't he the executive producer?
> 
> Meaning that he can't be fired since he's the guy who would be doing the firing?


Cancel the show. Same difference.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

betts4 said:


> Who did it before him? And was there an outcry when they were replaced by him?


Dick Clark created the program in 1972. There was no New Year's Rockin' Eve before him.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Cancel the show. Same difference.


Then you risk losing the American Music Awards, which drew 15 million viewers this year.

ABC will not ever cancel it.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, ya know what! Comparing him to the ay he used to be................he looked like shXX! But...............ya gotta' give him credit! He WANTS to keep working and if he wants to, I say...Let 'em!

Someday, if we're lucky, we'll be old too and we won't feel very good if we har negative comments like those that are being tossed around down here!

Yeah! Getting old SUCKS! But if we're lucky, we'll get old too!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Lori said:


> Then you risk losing the American Music Awards, which drew 15 million viewers this year.
> 
> ABC will not ever cancel it.


Well, you know you're leaving me little other choice than to hope he dies.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Lori said:


> Because he gives hope to other stroke victims? Because his continued fight is inspirational?


i see none of that in his appearance - and would guess very few do - what we see is an almost incoherent, horrible looking old person, just what people don't want to see on new years eve, imo. (supposed to be fun/a party, not an uncomfortable viewing experience)


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

He looked and sounded like an animatronic robot of himself, with a screwed up sound chip. It's not entertaining, enlightening, or even really "moving" to watch him there anymore. It's just sad that, in my opinion, he's being treated like a human prop, rolled out once a year to announce, "not dead yet."


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Solution! If they want to keep him on the air, start dressing him up as Father Time.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Well, you know you're leaving me little other choice than to hope he dies.


Or you can alternatively hope that you find some new batteries for your remote control.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lori said:


> Because he gives hope to other stroke victims? Because his continued fight is inspirational?


I think it was inspirational that he recovered as well as he did, and was able to to do those first couple of years after his stroke. After that, though, it just serves as a distraction from the show.

And frankly, I think his speech, both his ability to form words and his voice, have gotten rather worse since then, which sort of detracts from the accomplishment he made in returning to the show.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

I wish long years of health to many of the contributors to this board ... because if they become sick or infirm, I fear the Karma bus is gonna dump a load of crap on them.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rondotcom said:


> I wish long years of health to many of the contributors to this board ... because if they become sick or infirm, I fear the Karma bus is gonna dump a load of crap on them.


Wow. Harsh, much? I think most of us just wish Dick Clark well, and for him to enjoy well deserved retirement years after many very successful decades as a radio and television personality. I mean, not even factoring in the stroke, he's 80 already, and most people his age are already retired.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

This is what Dick had to say this year:



> Having been given the opportunity to ring in the New Year for the last 37 years, I look forward to doing it again. Though I wish my speech was clearer, I must admit the encouragement I've received from so many people inspires me because apparently my appearance serves as a good motivation for others who have suffered a stroke. Obviously, a majority of the on-air work is handled by Ryan, but I'm given the chance to join in and most appreciate it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Lori said:


> But it gives him joy to continue to do it. Should he retire to make *us* feel better?
> 
> Personally, I think that he is incredibly brave.





Lori said:


> Dick Clark created the program in 1972. There was no New Year's Rockin' Eve before him.





Lori said:


> This is what Dick had to say this year:


Lori, thank you for being the voice of positive reason here for me!

I agree, it's inspiring to see him not give up, and he's scaled back a lot due to his limitations, I want him to keep going as long as he can.

Robert Guillaume was another high profile TV personality that was very open in showing himself after his stroke and not hiding anything, what he did with Sports Night was equally inspiring.

Diane


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

WWWCD? (What Would Walter Cronkite Do?)


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

The minute Dick Clark is no longer is a part of the show is the minute I change the channel and watch a different network's New Year's Eve coverage.

I can't stand Ryan Seacrest. He has the personality of a coffee table.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

He's alive?


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Anderson Cooper, more like Kathy Griffin on CNN was funny. "Irreverent", but like Lisa Lampenelli she is trying to make a point.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I say let him do for as long as he wants to or is able to. It's tradition. He'll be gone soon enough. As for Seacrest? I still don't understand how this guy is so popular and in demand. I think he's a grade A tool.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Re Seacrest. . . .

I have to confess to not minding Ryan Seacrest. Maybe it's because I remember listening to him on Los Angeles' Star 98.7 FM during the afternoons, or seeing him on an episode of "Blind Date" before he hit it big. Or maybe it's because however many years of "American Idol" have reduced me to thinking that he's the only one on the show other than Simon Cowell worth listening to.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Doggie Bear said:


> Re Seacrest. . . .
> 
> I have to confess to not minding Ryan Seacrest.


I don't mind him either. He performs the job of an emcee quite well... he is nice enough, well spoken, energetic, and keeps the show moving without getting in the way of it.

I've actually liked him since he was the host of _The New Edge_, one of the CNet TV shows back in the 90s.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Doggie Bear said:


> Re Seacrest. . . .
> 
> I have to confess to not minding Ryan Seacrest. Maybe it's because I remember listening to him on Los Angeles' Star 98.7 FM during the afternoons, or seeing him on an episode of "Blind Date" before he hit it big. Or maybe it's because however many years of "American Idol" have reduced me to thinking that he's the only one on the show other than Simon Cowell worth listening to.


Ryan? Is that you?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

hughmcjr said:


> Anderson Cooper, more like Kathy Griffin on CNN was funny. "Irreverent", but like Lisa Lampenelli she is trying to make a point.


I have no idea what this sentence means.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I like Seacrest too. He is the consummate professional and the ideal choice for this event (and he's great on AI too).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I like Seacrest too. *He is the consummate professional *and the ideal choice for this event (and he's great on AI too).


Well, I like the guy a bit, and I don't know if I would go anywhere near this far.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Well, I like the guy a bit, and I don't know if I would go anywhere near this far.


For what he does? I'd say he is. I can't think of anyone else on TV today that can so effortlessly host a show and keep it going, yet manages to take the focus off of himself and instead keep it on the guests/artists.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

A family member who is having ever growing, serious problems with dementia said the other night that it seemed it was time for Dick Clark to hang it up. I will say if they can see it, that it seems it should be done.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I have no idea what this sentence means.


Umm...perhaps because it isn't one sentence.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

hughmcjr said:


> Umm...perhaps because it isn't one sentence.


For me, it was the first sentence I couldn't parse. Still can't. 

Not sure what "Anderson Cooper, more like Kathy Griffin" means.


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

It's time for Dick to retire. It's no longer inspiring. That doesn't mean he needs to be put on an ice flow. I hope he continues to produce shows. Ryan Seacrest is the future. My kids have no idea who Dick Clark is, just like I have no idea who Guy Lombardo is. Things move on.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

dilorc said:


> It's time for Dick to retire. It's no longer inspiring. That doesn't mean he needs to be put on an ice flow. I hope he continues to produce shows. Ryan Seacrest is the future. My kids have no idea who Dick Clark is, just like I have no idea who Guy Lombardo is. Things move on.


So the bar is, if your kids don't know them they don't need to make appearences on TV well, because things move on, screw tradition and the past.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

when that past is old, incoherent, painful to watch, and puts a downer on the entertainment for new years, yes.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> when that past is old, incoherent, painful to watch, and puts a downer on the entertainment for new years, yes.


Why is it a downer? Because it's hard to watch?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Langree said:


> Why is it a downer? Because it's hard to watch?


hard to watch? it's unwatchable. they are free to put him on, i'm free to change the channel of course, but if they want to keep / attract viewers, they'd not have him on.


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

Langree said:


> So the bar is, if your kids don't know them they don't need to make appearences on TV well, because things move on, screw tradition and the past.


Pretty much. I like tradition as much as the next guy, but life moves on. The traditions I had as a kid have been replaced with new traditions that I have with my wife and kids.

Out parents had Guy Lobardo, we have Dick Clack. My kids will have Ryan Seacrest and their kids will have someone that isn't born yet. Time marches on.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

dilorc said:


> Pretty much. I like tradition as much as the next guy, but life moves on. The traditions I had as a kid have been replaced with new traditions that I have with my wife and kids.
> 
> Out parents had Guy Lobardo, we have Dick Clack. My kids will have Ryan Seacrest and their kids will have someone that isn't born yet. Time marches on.


So you haven't passed on any of the traditions you had as a child to your own children?


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Leah Remi, , , Oh, wait a minute, wrong thread.

1) I haven't watched a NYE special in quite a few years, so I may not fit in to this thread anyway, however:

2) Doesn't anyone have a new idea in their freakin' head these days? Why just replace DC? It is up to the other networks to produce a show that rivals and bests his. If DC is not up to the task, then that will happen. My guess is, the other networks are all run by white haired old men watching DC!

3) Ryan Seacrest? Seriously, Ryan Seacrest? This is the best we can produce? How disheartening.

4) When my son is old enough to understand new year's eve, I'll come back to this thread, it will probably still be going.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I might ask the question of why your at home watching! It seems people who really want the whole new years experience thing with the edgy bands would actually be out at a party and the old farts would be sitting at home watching TV.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Lori said:


> For me, it was the first sentence I couldn't parse. Still can't.
> 
> Not sure what "Anderson Cooper, more like Kathy Griffin" means.


I wish I could use hangover as an excuse, but I meant Anderson Cooper and Kathy Griffin were on CNN and they were funny, her more so than him. Sometimes I literally post what I am thinking on the fly as opposed to using proper grammar. 

I know this is a Dick Clark NYE thread , but after I posted a joke asking if he is still alive then I made the next post about CNN's New Years coverage to make the point it was way better or more alive than the "dead" guy.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I actually thought Dick Clark looked physically better than he has for a few years. Not bad for 80 really. But his voice is shot and it's hard to understand what he's saying. Isn't TV supposed to be for communication? When a sports player can't play anymore he retires. When a TV host can't talk anymore (and that's his primary role) he should retire. It's not like he needs the money!! Besides, there would be NOTHING wrong with keeping his name on the show....Dick Clark's New Years Rockin' Eve starring (host du jour).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I actually thought Dick Clark looked physically better than he has for a few years. Not bad for 80 really.


Oh, I agree. He looks nearly half his age. It's somewhat disturbing, particularly if he hasn't had work done.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I thought he did better this year. He got a little off track with the countdown again, but, unlike last year, he seemed to realize it (I thought I heard a chuckle) and got back on track.

Either that, or they fed him the numbers a second early.

Let them man keep doing it. Considering what's happened to him, he's still willing to give it his best. I highly commend him for it. He's doing what he did best, and still enjoys.

Ryan's doing most of the work anyway.

-Mike


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

marrone said:


> I thought he did better this year. He got a little off track with the countdown again, but, unlike last year, he seemed to realize it (I thought I heard a chuckle) and got back on track.


Yeah, he started chuckling when he lost track.

Like I said above, once you get over the odd sound of his voice, I had no problem with him doing it. He doesn't add anything to the broadcast IMO, but doesn't make it worse either.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

He should go, it was disturbing and a buzz kill every time he came on and tried to talk. This year he sounded worse than last.

He even messed up the countdown AGAIN.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

If they're going to trot him out again next time, I hope they at least have the smarts to prerecord the countdown. Nobody needs to know that it's not live.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Howard Stern plays clips of Dick Clark every new year. He loves Dick Clark, but says every year the guy needs to hang it up.

I voted I don't care because I don't. I haven't watched New Year's Rocking Eve since I was like 10 years old.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JammasterC said:


> But for one year, please get a singing performer that sings for real and not lip syncs.


(Started reading this thread, not realizing it was from 2007.. This message is from 2007.)

This year, I think they did actually have SOME performers really singing. At least on the 'late night' portion after Seacrest left. Not Sara Bareilles, but they had another woman singer who basically has had one big hit do two songs, and from the little I listened to it so far, it seemed sung.. (I was dubbing it off to DVD.) I hate that I can't remember her name since I think I actually have an auto-recording wishlist for her...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> (Started reading this thread, not realizing it was from 2007.. This message is from 2007.)
> 
> This year, I think they did actually have SOME performers really singing. At least on the 'late night' portion after Seacrest left. Not Sara Bareilles, but they had another woman singer who basically has had one big hit do two songs, and from the little I listened to it so far, it seemed sung.. (I was dubbing it off to DVD.) I hate that I can't remember her name since I think I actually have an auto-recording wishlist for her...


During the prime-time show, Daughtry was clearly singing/performing live as well (not to mention, in the cold and driving rain) and still did a really good job.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I was supportive of him right after his stroke, but now I'm in the retirement category. Or, if not retire entirely, retire from the countdown part of it.

I believe in supporting handicapped people and people who have unfortunate things happen to them - but everybody needs to be aware of their limitations. I can't understand what he says and he can't even count from 20 to 1 coherently. What was an inspiring come-back the first year has become sad. 

I'm not modeling swimsuits these days either. That doesn't mean I can't design them/talk about them/produce them. His mind is still good, but his speech isn't, and the job calls for coherent speech. I'm sure he can still be involved - and even be on the air, but I vote he no longer does the countdown.

I think Ryan is great at the job, by the way. It's fashionable to dislike him but I find him extremely talented.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought he looked much better this year, but maybe back off on the spray tan a bit, he looked pretty orange.

Z


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, he can still do the countdown... but I still sort of think he should still retire. I would've thought that the 40th anniversary would be a good time to announce he was handing it over officially to Ryan. Oh, well... he's such a minor part of the show at this point that if he insists on coming in for that half hour and doing the countdown, whatever.

And yeah, he was looking like he had a very Boehner-ish spray tan.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Seeing him saddens me at what should be an optimistic time, but I am conflicted about it. I could always watch another countdown show, but Dick Clark is Tradition. I did vote yes/go though.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

750ml said:


> Who was that unlucky police officer Jenny McCarthy was giving herpes to?


 Jenny McCarthy is awesome


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

750ml said:


> Who was that unlucky police officer Jenny McCarthy was giving herpes to?


Unlucky?!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Jenny McCarthy is awesome


Agreed!


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Jenny McCarthy is a evil horrible person that ruins lives. She spreads false and unfounded info that kills children.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Jenny McCarthy is awesome


Except for that whole still believing that vaccinations cause Asperger's even 'tho the study that first discovered the link has been disproven by further research.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd still hit it.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Barmat said:


> Jenny McCarthy is a evil horrible person that ruins lives. She spreads false and unfounded info that kills children.


fah lah lah lah laaah, lal lal lah lahhh


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> Except for that whole still believing that vaccinations cause Asperger's even 'tho the study that first discovered the link has been disproven by further research.


It's even worse than that --the original study has since been revealed to be fraudulent! So there's absolutely _no_ evidence for such a link whatsoever.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Her and shockingly one of the Presidential candidates.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm not even thinking about her rather misguided opinions on vaccinations. I just think she is shrill and obnoxious, and she seems to think she's way more entertaining in her mind than she is in real life. I had to mute the TV whenever she was on.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay you all lost me on the vaccination comments. I think I'd rather not even know. I just know I've always liked her because she's one of the few beautiful women that's never been afraid to be funny, even if it means being a little ugly to do so.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

You guys are getting off track, yes he needs to retire unfortunately he's to vain to do so.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Don't let superficial things like surgically enhanced beauty obscure how awful a person is.

Jenny McCarthy Body Count


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I want him to stay as long as he can. Heck, I wish Jerry Lewis was still doing telethons.


----------



## jfelbab (Jan 18, 2002)

I was doing something on my laptop when Dick began speaking and I immediately thought, why are they playing the Michael Jackson final drugged tape again. Then I looked up to see Dick speaking. 

Dick is a cornerstone of my era and I am happy to see him looking so well. I know life is a challenge for him every day and wish him all the best. I enjoyed seeing how good he looked and yet I believe he may need to restrict his speaking in public. I admire him and with him the best. I say this as an OLD codger who was just in his teens when Dick Clark's American Bandstand began. I wish Dick all the best. Those who didn't live back then fail to appreciate the significance of Dick's contribution to music and it was monumental.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Personally, I don't see any harm in it. I hope they'll let him do it for as long as he wants to do it. I'm sure with each passing year the Cameos will be shorter and eventually we'll hear he's either too sick to do it, or he will pass away during the year. Then we'll miss him.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

They ought to just show clips of him from the early shows in the '70s.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I said for him to hang it up. But, it's only because I can't understand a word of what he's saying. I grant that it's awesome that he can do it. But, if the viewers can't understand you, what's the point?

Ryan Seacrest can go too though. I don't like him much better. 

I ended up flipping over and watching the American Country New's Year something something something. It was on Fox. It was only alright. They repeated a number of performances from the American Country Awards that aired on Fox last month. It definitely had the "we just through this thing together" feel.

We watched Fergie for a bit, but unless you are a dude drooling over her, she can be difficult to watch also.

Probably, the production of Dick Clark's thing was better.... but I don't think any of them were great.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Jenny McCarthy = idiot who spreads FUD that is horrible advice to parents. But honestly, if the parents are listening to Jenny McCarthy for parenting advice, the kid is screwed either way.

She over-botoxed her face. She used to be physically beautiful, now she looks emotionless and stretched way too tight.

Dick Clark must have really bad liver spots, hence the taking it to 11 on the spray tan. 

Can't people just get old in this country and be ok with it?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

GDG76 said:


> Can't people just get old in this country and be ok with it?


I do not plan to grow old gracefully. I don't want to Joan Rivers myself either but I am not against attempting to keep young. One day my age will catch up to me and don't think I won't be heading to see the doc.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!! That doesn't work with a stroke.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Barmat said:


> Don't let superficial things like surgically enhanced beauty obscure how awful a person is.
> 
> Jenny McCarthy Body Count


jesus, you act like she physicall went out and knocked the needle out of the doc's hand. Any child who goes unvaccinated does so because of their guardian, NOT Jenny McCarthy.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Barmat said:


> Don't let superficial things like surgically enhanced beauty obscure how awful *confused* a person is.
> 
> Jenny McCarthy Body Count


FYP.. To say she's awful implies that she has evil intent. Do you think she doesn't truly believe she's trying to help kids?



Mikeyis4dcats said:


> jesus, you act like she physicall went out and knocked the needle out of the doc's hand. Any child who goes unvaccinated does so because of their guardian, NOT Jenny McCarthy.


This. WTF takes parenting advice from Jenny McCarthy anyway?! She's still hot, I'd still hit it. I'll just never give her a medical power of attorney over my child!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought he looked great this year. Very much alive and lively.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I am waiting for technology to get a little better and then maybe Dick can get his voice autotuned.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

They just need to play his voice counting down at 1.5-2x and it should be fine.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> They just need to play his voice counting down at 1.5-2x and it should be fine.


It's a countdown. They should just have him lipsync the countdown from a pre-stroke show.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Barmat said:


> Jenny McCarthy is a evil horrible person that ruins lives. She spreads false and unfounded info that kills children.


Well if you take medical advice from a former playmate and former spouse of Jim Carey, then I think these kids were doomed anyways.

Some women I have no problem objectifying, like Jenny McCarthy, that's how she got famous. She can say whatever she wants, I'm not listening, I'm just looking.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

With his coloring, he honestly looked like a relative of Snookie.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I really thought they would announce his retirement this year. It's year 40. He had a *great* run. It gets more sad every year to watch him try to do this. He is like the parent that you have to put in a home but can't bare to do it. Sometimes it's for their own good.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I really thought they would announce his retirement this year. It's year 40. He had a *great* run. It gets more sad every year to watch him try to do this. He is like the parent that you have to put in a home but can't bare to do it. Sometimes it's for their own good.


It seems that every year they show less and less of him. People are still tuning in to see him though, even if it is partially for the train wreck effect. Either way it sells ads.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

He needs to retire. Permanently.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, looks like this question is resolved.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/18/showbiz/dick-clark-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_c1


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

dick faded the last few years but now we can remember his many,many good years.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

steverm2 said:


> now we can remember his many,many good years.


here here

it's the 100,000 pyramid!!!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ah.... That's a shame. He'll be missed. RIP DC.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

inaka said:


> He needs to retire. Permanently.


Guess you got your wish!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

slydog75 said:


> Guess you got your wish!


Pretty sure that's not what he meant...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I said it many times, and I'll say it again. It was his right to do what he wanted.

And in an interview today, a friend said he absolutely agonized over it, but in the end, did it for all the people who had had strokes or were handicapped who came up to him and thanked him for doing it.

I think that's awesome. RIP.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I said it many times, and I'll say it again. It was his right to do what he wanted.
> 
> And in an interview today, a friend said he absolutely agonized over it, but in the end, did it for all the people who had had strokes or were handicapped who came up to him and thanked him for doing it.
> 
> I think that's awesome. RIP.


+Infinity


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

My prediction, hologram Dick Clark next Rockin' New Years eve.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I voted 'No'


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> My prediction, hologram Dick Clark next Rockin' New Years eve.


And just to spite us all, it will be a hologram of post-stroke Dick Clark.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

And I only just now noticed the amusing juxtaposition of "stroke" and "Dick".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^^^

Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Presumably it's renamed Ryan Seacrest New Year's Rockin' Eve this year?

Hey -- Seacrest was on ABC (NYRE) and Fox at the same time.. Yeah, I know we had this discussion before, but the only example I can think of is the doctor from $6M man/Bionic Woman.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Presumably it's renamed Ryan Seacrest New Year's Rockin' Eve this year?
> 
> Hey -- Seacrest was on ABC (NYRE) and Fox at the same time.. Yeah, I know we had this discussion before, but the only example I can think of is the doctor from $6M man/Bionic Woman.


It may remain "Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve with Ryan Seacrest."

Of course, that assumes Ryan remains with the show, which isn't assured with Ryan's new deal with NBC Universal/Comcast.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

A silent countdown next NYE, with numbers on the screen but nobody speaking them, would be a nice tribute.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

But how would you get all the drunks in Times Square to shut up?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

ThePennyDropped said:


> But how would you get all the drunks in Times Square to shut up?


Unfortunately, they don't let you bring booze into Times Square, so no drunks!


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Unfortunately, they don't let you bring booze into Times Square, so no drunks!


When did that ever stop anyone from getting drunk.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Barmat said:


> When did that ever stop anyone from getting drunk.


If you can find a way to get drunk without booze, I would love to hear it!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> If you can find a way to get drunk without booze, I would love to hear it!


http://fashionindie.com/meet-the-wine-rack-bust-enhancer-secret-booze-container/


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

poequiffefaug said:


> たはオーデコロン、あるいはオー·ド·トワレを使用している場合


That was a little hard to follow, but I essentially agree. All things considered i think it's time.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Wil said:


> That was a little hard to follow, but I essentially agree. All things considered i think it's time.


Ya think?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Hopefully he can continue for a few more years.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Hopefully he can continue for a few more years.












He can continue Forever.



Spoiler



 I had no idea that Futurama had done Dick Clark. They had.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, I do think now is appropriate.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yes, I do think now is appropriate.


Agreed. Why bring him out to do the show again when there are more lively performers available? True without Clarks' iconic status, and they'll be far less sincere and talented, but it really is now time for more animation than Clark can currently provide. A close call, but time for him to take a rest.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Now, can the poll be changed to "Should Ryan Seacrest retire"? In which case I say

YES


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yes, I do think now is appropriate.


Why not? He had so much plastic in his face his corpse will never change anyway. Oh. Maybe they'll claim he qualifies for sainthood.


----------

